# Mods for a 91 Stanza.



## Fugazi (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone know of any project cars already in the works? I have been kicking around the idea of fixing up my 91 stanza, but haven't found much in the way of parts for them. I have been told there were some stanza models that had AWD, but have yet to find any.. would like to have AWD if possible. Also looking for good turbo systems, intercoolers, aero kits ect. wanting to make a nice little sleeper if possible.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Fugazi said:


> Anyone know of any project cars already in the works? I have been kicking around the idea of fixing up my 91 stanza, but haven't found much in the way of parts for them. I have been told there were some stanza models that had AWD, but have yet to find any.. would like to have AWD if possible. Also looking for good turbo systems, intercoolers, aero kits ect. wanting to make a nice little sleeper if possible.


AWD was on the Bluebirds in other countries and I don't think they ever used AWD with the KA24E. Use the search button and you can find a few things like putting a DOHC head on.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Fugazi said:


> Anyone know of any project cars already in the works? I have been kicking around the idea of fixing up my 91 stanza, but haven't found much in the way of parts for them. I have been told there were some stanza models that had AWD, but have yet to find any..


 They did make a Stanza model with AWD here in the US. It was called the Stanza wagon [M10 model]. I've changed clutches on them, and they suck! [lol]. I am sure that's not what you had in mind, but when you hear about AWD Stanza's, that what they're talking about.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> They did make a Stanza model with AWD here in the US. It was called the Stanza wagon [M10 model]. I've changed clutches on them, and they suck! [lol]. I am sure that's not what you had in mind, but when you hear about AWD Stanza's, that what they're talking about.



4WD...theres a difference. the stanza wagons did not come with AWD only 4WD....the difference is that AWD is streetable...4WD is not


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> 4WD...theres a difference. the stanza wagons did not come with AWD only 4WD....the difference is that AWD is streetable...4WD is not


 That's true. Those two terms are misused often.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> That's true. Those two terms are misused often.


Yeah...although i gotta say the 4wd makes launches perfect but i'm sure it's hard on the drivetrain


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

What kind of parts are you looking for? I know where you can get stuff like strut bars, cold air or short ram intakes, and custom painted valve covers, as well as performance ECUs and camshafts


----------



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

where can you get cams at? What about headers, I've looked everywhere for headers for a stanza and haven't found any.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

www.teamnse.net

as ive been saying


----------

